# Panasonic CF 35 Bios und HDD



## vomi (19. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab gleich zwei Probleme.

Erst mal die technischen Info`s zu meinem Sorgenkind:

Panasonic CF 35 Notebook
150mHz
80MB Ram
Win98 SE
HDD - 3GB 
______________________________________

Prob Nr.1:

Mein USB Anschluss funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich bekomme immer einen Fehlercode im Hardware-Manager. Fehlercode 29. BIOS kann keinen IRQ zuweisen. Ich soll ihn manuell einstellen. Geht aber nicht, denn ich hab ein mini-BIOS ohne Einstellmöglichkeit.
Empfiehlt sich ein update, und wo bekomme ich das her? Hab mich schon [ dumm ] gesucht.
_______________________________________

Prob Nr.2:

Ich habe mir letztens eine neue/alte Platte mit 20 GB bei Ebay ersteigert.
Diese wird aber von meinem tollen BIOS nicht erkannt. Die 3 GB Platte hat KEINE Jumper. Bei der neuen 20GB Platte ist (auf dem Aufkleber) mit 4 möglichen Jumper-Einstellungen ausgewiesen. Device- Device1- und Cabl.Sel. Da sie als single laufen soll müsste ja Device richtig als Einstellung sein. Das heisst, keinen Jumper setzen. Andererseits hätte ich Schwierigkeiten wenn ein Jumper benötigt wird, denn dieser hindert mich dann daran den Stecker der Platte zum Motherboard aufzustecken. Hab sowas vorher noch nie gesehen. :-(
Mir hat jemand gesagt, dass das BIOS evenutell keine Platten über 8,4 GB verarbeiten kann. !
_______________________________________

Jo nu mach ich mal Schluss, denn sonst komm ich noch ins Plaudern. ;-))

Freue mich schon auf Eure Postings.........

Michael Voßen


----------

